# Putting a plow on my 86 toyota



## Stinson

Hey guys,

I have an 86 toyota that I use for off roading and moving wood and such around my property. I have a long gravel drive way that is sort of steep that I would like to plow.










I live in MD, so we only get 2-5 decent snow falls per winter. Anyway I picked up an old rusty Meyer ST 78 with an E-46 pump, up and down only. The pump is in rough shape and leaks, and im sure would need a complete rebuild. The ram is pretty rusty too.

Anyway, I will have to do some extensive modification to make the plow mount work on my truck so I was thinking about ditching the pump and using an ATV winch.

Any thoughts, would I regret not having the pump? I will only be using this plow for my driveway. Thanks


----------



## nhgranite

you'll get frustrated soon with an atv winch. i had a 3000 on my my 700 and that struggled to get the blade up when it was wet snow or hitting the pile. you can get a snow way or snow dog. never seen one but i heard they work well on small trucks. add some ballast to the bed.


----------



## 2003mikem

i have a plow on my 85 4runner and also have had 1 on my 86 truck.

i had to make a mount for both. very easy.

here is a link to my build

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107009


----------



## CQR

Nice write up 2003mikem, I'm glad I didn't see it until after I made mine. I converted a setup from a jeep CJ. So far on year 2 and no problems yet. And its a couple of electrical connectors and 4 bolts to take the pump assembly and lights off for the summer.


----------



## S-205

What hanger are you running on your SAS? I don't think anyone on here has built a plow mount with a solid axle swapped rig, but the 85 that he ^^^ has would be a good reference.
Nice rig I have an 85 4Runner, if you're interested in ditching the pump in favour of a winch. Just buy a used 8k winch, and use it for wheeling and the plow.


----------



## 85 pickup

2003mikem said:


> i have a plow on my 85 4runner and also have had 1 on my 86 truck.
> 
> i had to make a mount for both. very easy.
> 
> here is a link to my build
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107009


Hey 2003 mikem, I’m looking to do the same thing on my truck however the link to your build no longer works, would you mind passing it on to me? Many thanks, can’t seem to figure how best to make this mount. Thanks!


----------



## Hydromaster

85 pickup said:


> Hey 2003 mikem, I’m looking to do the same thing on my truck however the link to your build no longer works, would you mind passing it on to me? Many thanks, can’t seem to figure how best to make this mount. Thanks!


I think this is it.









Toyota mount question ?


Toyota mount question ? I have a 1985 4runner I am going to put my 6'6" western cable control on. I can fab my own mount. My question is? My 4runner has a 4" lift, and if I make the mount according to western I should have it no higher than 10" of the ground? I would rather change the A...




www.plowsite.com


----------



## 85 pickup

Hydromaster! Thank you greatly appreciate you taking the time to pass this on! Have a nice day.


----------



## jonniesmooth

You can buy an after market electric/ hydraulic pump, rather than try to get that old meyer unit working. 








Double Acting 4qt 12V Hydraulic Pump w Metal Res for Tow Snow Plow Dump Bed | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Double Acting 4qt 12V Hydraulic Pump w Metal Res for Tow Snow Plow Dump Bed at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

